# How do I strenghthen a weak stifled horse?



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

I've only had one horse with this prob, but known a fair few others. General consensus, of the 'experts' I consulted & from other horses is general exercise does tend to help. So it's not riding as such - & better to stay off a 3yo's back - but groundwork, take him for walks, pony him, etc. BUT my horse actually got worse the more 'general' exercise he got - ended up dragging his toes & got sore in the loins. Then met a body 'expert' who told me the particular exercises that are best are stepping over caviletti in straight lines. My horses are on a track & so I put down logs in a few places, 6 or so in a row, a pace apart. This certainly helped my guy & now he can cope fine with the general exercise too!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

My riding partner has a 19 year old TB gelding that he has owned and trail ridden for the past 10 years. Earlier, during the spring, his LR leg would lock up and he would stop and have it stretched out for a few moments. The vet said it had to do with his stiffle and gave him a shot of estrogen in his neck. The horse has been ridden since then without a single instance of a stiffle problem. 

This is the first time I've ever heard of that type of treatment but it sure worked.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

You didn't specify exactly what kind of stifle problem, so I'm assuming by "weak" he's a little straight in the stifle and therefore doesn't use himself well? 

Gradual hill work is often recommended to strengthen the musculature that supports the stifle joint; with a three year old, I would try to find turnout with a slope or hill to it to start out him, and then graduate to ponying him. 

I also like loosie's suggestion of cavaletti in straight lines; hadn't heard that recommendation previously but it makes sense to me.

Once he's older and under saddle, keeping him at a baseline level of fitness will be the key to managing him.


----------



## Horseman56 (Jul 25, 2011)

maura said:


> You didn't specify exactly what kind of stifle problem, so I'm assuming by "weak" he's a little straight in the stifle and therefore doesn't use himself well?


You're 1 for 1.



> Gradual hill work is often recommended to strengthen the musculature that supports the stifle joint; with a three year old, I would try to find turnout with a slope or hill to it to start out him, and then graduate to ponying him.


2 for 2. 



> I also like loosie's suggestion of cavaletti in straight lines; hadn't heard that recommendation previously but it makes sense to me.


Makes 'em pick up their feet. You'll know it's working when you stop hearing clunk, bang, clunk, bang, repeat... :wink:



> Once he's older and under saddle, keeping him at a baseline level of fitness will be the key to managing him.


 3 for 3. We have a horseman.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I live in eastern Oklahoma I have plenty of hills to pony him up I'll also try the cavaletti. Right now I'm riding him lightly mostly teaching the basics and getting him going. Thanks for your help everyone I've never had this problem before so I was unsure on what to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sbienusa (Sep 9, 2011)

I had a OTTB that had a locking stifle. Maura is right, hill work and cavalettis work wonders depending on the stifle problem. Just stay consistent with it and it definitely makes a difference.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> The vet said it had to do with his stiffle and gave him a shot of estrogen in his neck. The horse has been ridden since then without a single instance of a stiffle problem.
> 
> This is the first time I've ever heard of that type of treatment but it sure worked.


How interesting! I've heard of people getting a horse in foal to correct a locking stifle...


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

My horse is a gelding so he can't have a foal. I've started hill work with him he is progressing well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah, suppose the Estrogen is the answer for geldings on that theory.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Perhaps this is why many walkers are started training as 2 yr olds and are then allowed to grow for another two years before training is resumed.


----------

